# Halftime!!!! (Some Mature Content)



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Patriots are in the lead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 14-10 WOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

who cares?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Kid Rock Sucks


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

The halftime show sucked big time.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Except the part when we saw Janet Jackson's boob!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

yeah pats baby!! and yeah past couple of years halftime shows stinks!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

CKY said:


> Except the part when we saw Janet Jackson's boob!!!!!!!!!


 Damn, is that what I get for going on P-Fury to substitue for the Super Bowl Halftime Show?


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

aww man...i missed her boobies...was it towards the end? It was shitty so I went to do something else.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah...i saw her boob too!!! I wasnt sure if i was seeing things.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

the boob shot was at the very end


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm having trouble determining if it was supposed to happen, because in the song he says "gonna have you naked by the end of the song," and she has a covering on her nipple, or what it looked like. And what about the streaker!?


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

And what a great boob shot it was.....that whould have been me ripping her top off.

Kevin


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I guess its time to start browsing on Yahoo! for the "Janet Jackson nip slip" shot.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Trust me, you can't find it yet. I'm still looking.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

anyone watch the Queer Eye for the Straight Guy episode on NBC during halftime where the guy proposed?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

caazi said:


> Trust me, you can't find it yet. I'm still looking.


 I mean tomorrow or something not right now.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

http://us.news1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/rid...r2794264459.jpg

http://us.news2.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/ap/...bowl_sbx181.jpg

http://us.news2.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/ap/...bowl_sbx182.jpg

clear pix









video:

http://webpages.charter.net/hiphophead/titty.mpg


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Link is unavailable.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

http://members.cox.net/www/janet.jpg


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

It looks like its part of her outfit.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

http://enexlab.com/janet

movie, pics etc


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

You could tell by the vid that it was planned.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

u sure? they could get in a lot of trouble for that


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

No nudity.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

She was wearing a nipple shield.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol...it was planned


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I dunno if it was planned. CBS issued an official apology in a news conference...


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

CBS may not have planned it but Justin and Janet did. Just watch the vid.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Now if she can do that on National TV, she can do that for Playboy.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

dracofish said:


> I dunno if it was planned. CBS issued an official apology in a news conference...


"gonna have you naked by the end of this song" and justin reaches over,rips off only a small portion of her clothes(come on he pulled on it.. shouldn't of ripped off more then just a one area).....it was planned....and she wearing a nipple cover star...

cbs is just protecting there asses or maybe they didn't run it by cbs that they were planning on doing that..


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

mpdt said:


> CBS may not have planned it but Justin and Janet did. Just watch the vid.


 That would be rather foolish of them to plan something like that behind CBS's back...major sue-fuel in that maneuver. I still don't know...maybe he planned it and she wore the pastie as a precaution just in case he tried something. I thought I remember hearing about some bad blood between them.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

that would be so dumb of justin to do that. i dont think he is that foolish to pull something on his own on tv


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Why are you guys all mad about that? I'm pretty pleased Janet even let her load drop, covered or not.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

losts0ul916 said:


> Why are you guys all mad about that? I'm pretty pleased Janet even let her load drop, covered or not.


 Exactly my point...why the hell are we not talking about her boob...


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

We watched her tits on Tivo about 4 or 5 times


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

luva40 said:


> And what a great boob shot it was.....that whould have been me ripping her top off.
> 
> Kevin


 only good thing about the game!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Definitly planned...still good though!!!!!


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

MTV apologized too, and CBS said they aren't going to let them do another half time show. But it had to be planned, no way around it. The breast cover came off easier then the streaker's referee costume, and it was just that area. But god it was awesome when he dropped em wasn't it?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Thats crazy...i think it was planned!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BTW, its no pasty. Check out the Drudge Report.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

CLICK!!!

It ain't no pasty...I don't think it was planned...sorry guys...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol..it was so planned...lol...

click ...read title


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Justin looks like such an ass.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> lol..it was so planned...lol...
> 
> click ...read title


 Just because it promises "Shocking Moments" doesn't mean that it promises naked exposed nipples on live network television...


----------



## *funky white boy dance* (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm still just peachy keen with the fact i saw janet jacksons nipple sitting next to my friends parents! ooh it was so amazing.. haha i wonder what the motives behind justins actions were(assuming janet is innocent by her shocked look) ooh i bet someone is getting sued.. hmmmhmmmm titty


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

U CAN TELL IT WAS PLANNED SHE DIDNT EVEN FLINCH IT RIPPED IT OFF HER BOOB POPPED OFF SO WAT CSI HAS SHOWN WORSE ON THEIR SHOW LOL


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Did you watch the video? She looked damn surprised and taken aback to me...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

dracofish said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > lol..it was so planned...lol...
> ...


 before the game they talked to pdiddy,nelly and kid rock..the reporter asked what they had up there sleeve for the show....they replied with something special for the finally..the reported asked what was it..p.diddy replied with:you wouldn't believe us if we tell you..you have to see for yourself...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

JUST READ MTV.COM GUESS IT WASNT PLANNED AND IM GLAD I GOT TO SEE IT I LOVE JANET SHES MY NUMBER 1 ALWAYS


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Did you watch the video? She looked damn surprised and taken aback to me...


 UR RIGHT BUT SHES DONE WORSE DURING HER CONCERTS EVER SEE ROPE BURN?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1484738/0...?headlines=true



> "I am sorry if anyone was offended by the wardrobe malfunction during the halftime performance at the Super Bowl," Timberlake said of the incident. "It was not intentional and is regrettable."
> 
> MTV, which produced the halftime show for sister network CBS, issued a statement shortly after the game saying, "The tearing of Janet Jackson's costume was unrehearsed, unplanned, completely unintentional and was inconsistent with assurances we had about the content of the performance. MTV regrets this incident occurred and we apologize to anyone who was offended by it."
> 
> Jackson did not release an official statement after the game, but her representatives told MTV News that she apologizes for the incident.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

It Was All Planned ha


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO y did i only watch the beginning of janet arghhhhhhhh


----------



## Gaper (Jan 8, 2004)

obviously planned.....and she has done it for playboy :laugh:

Oh the media will love this.....


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

haha.. titty!!!!!!!!!!!
and i didnt have to stay up after 10pm!.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

It was all planed why else would she be wearing a break away top like that where only one part fell off and that boob just happened to have a stripper tassel on it.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i wanna see christina aguilera's nipple ring next


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Why is the whole world still _mad_ when they know they loved every bit of Janet's tit popping out.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

boxer said:


> i wanna see christina aguilera's nipple ring next


 already seen hers. :bleh:


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > i wanna see christina aguilera's nipple ring next
> ...


 WHERE? I WANNA SEE


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

CKY said:


> Except the part when we saw Janet Jackson's boob!!!!!!!!!


 and thus, the #### industry slowly seeps into national television!

yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy, i saw boobs yaaaaaaaayyyyy :laugh:


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)




----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

me and my bros couldnt' believe it when we saw it! we were all scrambling for the tivo


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Holy sh*t, a celebrity shows one quarter of one of her boobs, and a whole nation starts foaming and drooling?!??









Jesus man, you people gotta admit - the USA can be a sad place at times...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Holy sh*t, a celebrity shows one quarter of one of her boobs, and a whole nation starts foaming and drooling?!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WERE SORRY WERE NOT U AND GET EXCITED WHEN WE SEE DAVID BECKAM'S CHEST LOL


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

oh guys, it was just a wardrobe malfunction,:rock:

"I am sorry if anyone was offended by the wardrobe malfunction during the halftime performance at the Super Bowl," Timberlake said of the incident. "It was not intentional and is regrettable."
form an article on mtv.com


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

C'mon, this was MTV, of course it was planned....I still remember the Lil' Kim and Diana Ross episode.









Perhaps the NFL will go back to the Disney produced halftime shows in the future.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2004)

This crap is just pathetic. IT WAS A PUBLICITY STUNT!!

Janet is releasing a new CD next week. In typical Jackson fashion, she is preying upon the gullibility of the American public with LAME publicity stunts.

Janet is an aging pop-star with a name synonymous with pedaphilia who is releasing what's probably a very mediocre album. She needed some recognition, now!

Please stop saying it was an accident. You sound like those lame Morning-Zoo Radio DJ's I have to listen to on my drive to work. "This could be the controversey of the century! What it an accident or not?!?!? The press is lining up outside Janet's mansion to hear her formal apology..."


----------



## Dasu95 (Oct 18, 2003)

The Booby Was there but she had on a pastey to cover the goods it was all planned. Now MTV can never do the Halftime show again.. For me it is about the Football anyway Go Pats


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

it wasnt a pasty....


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

planned..who wears a nipple cover underneath ur clothes? mtv and justin are just saying its accidental because CBS is getting mad about it...c'mon it ripped off perfectly..but damn i missed it to go eat


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Xenon said:


> it wasnt a pasty....


 really?


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

still planned..very nice nipple thingy mo bob though haha


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Why is the whole world still _mad_ when they know they loved every bit of Janet's tit popping out.


 i am mad that justin didnt rip off her whole outfit









man that would have been nice


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

It's not a pasty it a nipple ring.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> It's not a pasty it a nipple ring.


 nice man









but i think her boob is hairry


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> HighOctane said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a pasty it a nipple ring.
> ...


 haha thats what i was thinking..maybe its viens


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

it was obviously planned...
look he still has the piece of it in his hand....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> it was obviously planned...
> look he still has the piece of it in his hand....


 he looks angery


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I like the way this thread is getting into dept (of Janets boobs that is). Looks like it was kind of _nippy_ inside Reliant.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > HighOctane said:
> ...


 they are just as sick man

i like to keep things clean and smooth


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

This was absolutly planned.....If you guys would listen @ the end of the song it said "getting naked at the end of this song" Get it???? pretty simple







am i rite or am i rite :nod:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> This was absolutly planned.....If you guys would listen @ the end of the song it said "getting naked at this song" Get it???? pretty simple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow....hot looking and smart


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

By the way guys that is not called a nipple ring but a nipple shield. I found this one on ebay for twenty bucks. Just about the same thing.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hopefully all of Janet's outfits are that easily tearable. I'm interested in looking for some for the wifey.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

UNINTENTIONAL MY ASS


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

2


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

3


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

4


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Would have been a Million times better with Britney.......


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have edited this topic title due to the "nudity" posted in this thread. Keep in mind that nudity is NOT tolerated on this site however for the purpose of this thread, I have made an exception.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I have edited this topic title due to the "nudity" posted in this thread. Keep in mind that nudity is NOT tolerated on this site however for the purpose of this thread, I have made an exception.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2004)

It's not even a nice booby. It looks like a sock filled with cream-cheese with a cigar extinguished in it.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> It's not even a nice booby. It looks like a sock filled with cream-cheese with a cigar extinguished in it.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

i was at a restaurant when it happened. Big 8 foot tv...2 foot titty. pretty good night I think. It was planned, publicity stunt and does anyone else think janet is looking a lot like michael now


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

she shouldnt have worn that outfit cause it makes her boob look distored

but hey man they are boobs


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> ChosenOne22 said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


 Its her hair from her head hanging down!!!!! Not titty hair!!!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

oh thank God i thought i was gonna have nightmares or hairy nipples :laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i just joined the 3,000 POST club


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

while this is being left open, it is not an invite to post endless pictures of the incident.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

he should have ripped the bottom off...


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

The whole time I was waiting for britney to come on stage and make out with janet


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2004)

In addition to the Jackson incident, there was also a male streaker running across the field.

Apparently the streaker is some attention-whore that streaks sporting events all over the world. The network thought it best to just change camera angles and completely ignore him when he came dashing out.

Here is an article (without pictures) on it from ESPN:
Super Bowl Streaker


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> The whole time I was waiting for britney to come on stage and make out with janet


 me to


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i just joined the 3,000 POST club


 You WHORE!!!







Besides, you shouldn't even be whoring in here because if you read what the topic says, it does say "Mature Content".









Anyways, who cares if it was a publicity stunt. At least it was better than having to watch Janet run into the waterfall 6 million times in slowmo (in her Hawaii concert DVD).


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> i was at a restaurant when it happened. Big 8 foot tv...2 foot titty. pretty good night I think. It was planned, publicity stunt and does anyone else think janet is looking a lot like michael now










he looks more like Latoya though


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

janet jackson, latoya and micheal all bought the same nose at walmart thats why they all look the same.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

HA!

HAHA!

HAHAHAHA!

IT WAS PLANNED!

It was planned to rip off her right breat peice but there was supposed to be a red lace peice under it. Justin took a bit more than he was supposed to









Here's her apology.

Here you go


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

here's the video of the NAKED STREAKER getting rammed! by #48 

http://www.goldenpalace.com/welcome.php?pf...owl%2Fvideo.php


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> here's the video of the NAKED STREAKER getting rammed! by #48
> 
> http://www.goldenpalace.com/welcome.php?pf...owl%2Fvideo.php


its the tosser from the UK who has streaked at most events in the UK what a twat he is 
dixon


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> *here's the video of the NAKED STREAKER getting rammed!* by #48
> 
> http://www.goldenpalace.com/welcome.php?pf...owl%2Fvideo.php


 Geez, I thought I was gonna see porn thanks for getting me all excited for nothing


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> No0dLeMicE said:
> 
> 
> > *here's the video of the NAKED STREAKER getting rammed!* by #48
> ...


 you like naked guys???







oookaaay...

and about Janet - I missed it b/c the first half of the game was so boring and the halftime show was crap... I wasn't paying attention when it happened. Saw it afterwards tho... lol ... it was planned ... publicity stunt... she's a 37 year old woman tryin to sell her new album, needs the attention.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> khuzhong said:
> 
> 
> > boxer said:
> ...


 i would be warned for posting it.. ahha


----------



## mctwist159 (Jan 7, 2004)

khuzhong said:


> i would be warned for posting it.. ahha


 hehe i have all those pics too, what a slut that christina is...gotta love her!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> mctwist159 Posted on Feb 2 2004, 09:43 PM
> QUOTE (khuzhong @ Feb 3 2004, 04:36 AM)
> i would be warned for posting it.. ahha
> 
> hehe i have all those pics too, what a slut that christina is...gotta love her!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> here's the video of the NAKED STREAKER getting rammed! by #48
> 
> http://www.goldenpalace.com/welcome.php?pf...owl%2Fvideo.php


 is there something more funny than seeing a fat cop cause down a naked man and then lay on top of him to "restrain" him :laugh:


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > mctwist159 Posted on Feb 2 2004, 09:43 PM
> > QUOTE (khuzhong @ Feb 3 2004, 04:36 AM)
> > i would be warned for posting it.. ahha
> >
> > hehe i have all those pics too, what a slut that christina is...gotta love her!


 oh yah.. she is a slut!..














..


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I wonder how much he got paid for that...


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Some funny stuff from Late nite humor regarding all this hubbub. I especially like the horse fart comment. SO True.

Leno

What a crowd! You sound like Bill Clinton after watching the Lingerie Bowl.

What a game yesterday? Wasn't that a great game? New England Patriots and the Carolina Panthers both played a great game yesterday. I'm mad, I lost big time yesterday. I bet a thousand bucks that Janet Jackson would show her left breast.

Did you watch that half time show? Finally a half time show for straight guys!

Did you all see that during the half time show? I guess Janet was singing a duet with Justin Timberlake and at the end he ripped off part of her costumes exposing one of her breasts. Boy, that was ironic, for once a Jackson getting molested.

Of course for viewers here in Los Angeles it was especially shocking. And most guys in this town have ever seen a real breast before.

I just hope what Janet did at halftime doesn't, in any way, tarnish the good name of the Jackson family.

Justin Timberlake said it was a "wardrobe malfunction", what were both breasts supposed to fall out?

Today CBS apologized for Janet showing her breast. Forget that - how about CBS apologizing for Richard showing his fat ass on "Survivor". That's the apology I want.

I love how high and mighty they get - they said "The moment did not conform to CBS's broadcast standards." "Standards?" What standards? They ran a commercial with a horse farting in a woman's face.

Today the Chairman of the FCC announced that he's launching an "immediate and swift" investigation into what they're calling "nipple gate" that's what we're calling it. Immediate and swift investigation; however, we have to wait till next year to find out why we went to war in Iraq.

Today is Groundhog Day. Happy Groundhog Day everybody. President Bush saw his shadow - and it was John Kerry. What are the odds of that?

Supposedly we can predict if we'll have an early spring or six more weeks of winter by whether or not a groundhog sees his shadow. Or as President Bush calls it, "reliable intelligence."

A spokesman for the military said today they expect to catch Osama bin Laden this year. I understand they're shooting for the first week November.

During testimony before the senate armed services committee former U.S. Chief Weapons Inspector David Kay defended President Bush for saying Iraq had weapons of mass destruction. Kay blamed the "intelligence community". And he doesn't want anybody confusing Bush with the intelligence community. I think we're okay there.

Here's a story we were talking about last week - a pitcher for the Cleveland Indians is admitting at one time he appeared in a gay porn film. Here's my question - when a guy's doing it with another guy are they both thinking of baseball?

According to an article in this month's "Vanity Fair" magazine, Michael Jackson reportedly told the boys that stayed at his house that girls were tattle tales. Today Kobe Bryant said, "Tell me about it."

Letterman

Today is Ground Hog Day. Up in Central Park a groundhog stuck his head out of the hole and witnessed two homicides.

How about the Super Bowl? What a great game. I like to gamble a little. If the Patriots would have had two safeties, the Panthers had one more touchdown and had the point after try blocked - then I would have won the office pool.

Then the kickoff to the start of the second half was delayed due to a half naked man that got on the field. He has his web site address across his body. I was thinking that Howard Dean sure is desperate.

And Janet Jackson - too be honest I was happy about it because for once I wasn't the biggest boob on CBS.

Justin Timberlake called the incident a "wardrobe malfunction". The last time I had one of those I became a father.

After the game President Bush called the Patriots to congratulate them on the win. And former President Clinton called up Janet Jackson.

Kilborn

Last night thousands of people called CBS demanding apologies - and I'm not even on Sundays.

Just my luck&#8230;in the office pool I had Janet taking off Justin's bra.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

aww man i wish i saw this any one have the hole thing on tape the part where they start to sing then when justen ripes it off ?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

This is what I was telling you guys about TiVo...








http://www.cnn.com/2004/TECH/ptech/02/03/t...reut/index.html


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

just wrong


----------

